# How San Francisco Got Its New Rider-Friendly Transit Map



## TinCan782 (Sep 10, 2015)

“We specifically took the customer we’re designing for as someone who’s maybe ridden the bus once or twice but is going somewhere they haven’t been before,” he says. “I think often transit agencies want to get all the information on there. It ends up being useful for the pro user that always goes to the same place.* It’s like they’re designing it for the wrong person.*”

(Bold emphasis mine)

http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/09/how-san-francisco-got-its-new-rider-friendly-transit-map/403738/


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Sep 10, 2015)

Very interesting article. Thanks for sharing.

I'm forwarding it to the head of Albuquerque Transit.

I've had some helpful interaction with him recently and I think he'll read it.

If anything happens after that, well, I wouldn't bet the ranch.


----------

